# for a SIG OP, which Infantry BN is best?



## canadianmak (21 Feb 2009)

Hi, I am currently on my Signal Operator QL3 in Kingston, and the times coming to request a posting. I know it’s difficult to get a posting with the Infantry at this stage of my career, but that’s my goal. My question is which battalion to be posted with? My natural choice was Edmonton being I'm from the west, with the PPCLI, but a Journeyman down the hall told me that the Patricia’s train their own Operators and my role there would be to train their people, and if that was what i was looking for to go RCR in Petawawa, where Signallers are treated better and have greater opportunity, is there any truth to this? To clarify my question do Signallers have the opportunity to an infantry like life with the PPCLI or is RCR what I'm looking for? Thanks a lot, any info is appreciated.
VVV


----------



## dangerboy (21 Feb 2009)

In an infantry BN the Pl signalers are infantry with a Sig's MCpl in Coy HQ as the Coy Sig's NCO (on tour we had another Sig Pte in Coy HQ). The remainder of the Signalers were in Sig's Pl. This is how it was in 2 PPCLI, but I can not see it being to much different in any of the other BN's.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Feb 2009)

It's pretty much the way Dangerboy explain across the infantry. All the attached posted Jimmy's are in Sigs PL and the Coy Sigs guys are MCpls with a Pte aid when on tour to aid in the running of the CP. The OC signaler is generally a senior Cpl Infantry and the Pl signalers are Pte/Cpl Infantry.


----------



## MikeL (21 Feb 2009)

I'am a Signaller serving with the Patricias.  An it's a good go; gotten to do a lot more than guys off my 3s who went straight into Sigs unit(HQ&Sigs, JSR).  An yea you do your time in Sigs Pl prove that you are competant an more things open up to you ie Rifle Company and 9TAC.  When you first join Sigs Pl you will be part of the CP/RRB Section an run the BN CP an if needed deploy as part of an RRB so the forward guys can communicate back to the BN CP.

Like what was said there is a MCpl Signaller as the Coy Sig NCO in each Rifle Company; during tour there is 2 other positions for Pte/Cpl Sig Ops.


Also; there is oppertunities to go out on patrols, ops, etc 

Me patrolling in Zhari with OMLT/ANA


----------



## Journeyman (22 Feb 2009)

canadianmak said:
			
		

> ...go RCR in Petawawa, where Signallers are treated better


Although you'll find that Jimmies are adored and respected wherever you go, you may find that _even_ Petawawa -- with sherpas to carry all your Sigs gear, the non-stop margaritas, and...er, "chicks" (of a sort) to meet your sex needs -- may wear thin after a while.  ;D


OK, despite rivalries, and regimental 'quirks,' the army remains reasonably uniform. Pick a location based on your off-time preferences (knowing that off-time is strongly influenced by Op tempo). Also, have no delusions as to what your preference may mean to the Career Management system. 

_Semper Gumby_


----------



## dan7108 (22 Feb 2009)

The best advice I can give is, wherever you go, anything can happen. Especially if you end up heading overseas stuff change and positions will open up all the time. 
That being said, your question about what BN to go where they will treat you best? I can't imagine it would matter, if you are good at your job and work your ass off, and can keep up with them, you'll be golden. Otherwise, well use your imagination.
Anyway, I'm a sig op, and I was a Pl sig/rifleman in a section with PPCLI overseas...like I said, anything can happen.


----------



## JAWS228 (22 Feb 2009)

Hi Canadianmak, I don't mean to be the bearer of bad news here but just a little info for you:

I just got posted off of my 3s at the end of November and the word there was that the postings are now exclusively HQ & Sigs, or under some special circumstances, JSR.  As for posting preference, you get to select which base you want to get posted to, not the unit/Bn in particular.  

Having said that, it IS possible to get posted to an out-unit, such as 1 or 3VP here in Edmonton from HQ & Sigs.  Usually those postings will go to operators who are switched on, in shape and have put some time in at HQ & Sigs (usually 6 months and up).  You may also get posted to other out-units such as 1CER, Svc BN or if you're lucky Field Amb.  

It only takes 2 sig ops to run a CP at the Bn level really, one NCO and one duty sig (Cpl/Pte) to act as his aide and basically do the bitchwork.  The guys who hump the radio and shoot at the enemy are infanteers though, as the previous posters have stated.

You could also end up (as previous posters have said) working with a combat arms unit for an overseas deployment, for example a guy from our unit is going to be attached to 1 CER to do C-RCIED for task force 3-09.  So there's many opportunities to work with the combat arms, but most likely what you'll need to do is put some time in at HQ & Sigs, make sure your COC knows you want to get posted to an infantry BN, and work your dam ass off.  (and stay in shape! This one is very critical!!!)

That's my 2 cents at least.  Good luck on your 3s by the way!


----------



## MikeL (22 Feb 2009)

JAWS228 said:
			
		

> It only takes 2 sig ops to run a CP at the Bn level really, one NCO and one duty sig (Cpl/Pte) to act as his aide and basically do the bitchwork.



Uh.. theres more than two Sigs running a BN CP... plus duty officers, etc

An bitchwork? Yea sure.. but thats not the only thing a Pte/Cpl Sig does.



			
				JAWS228 said:
			
		

> The guys who hump the radio and shoot at the enemy are infanteers though, as the previous posters have stated.



Majority yes; but there are some Sig Ops out on patrols humpin manpacks, etc.


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Although you'll find that Jimmies are adored and respected wherever you go



 :rofl:

JM, did you feel dirty typing that?


----------



## GDawg (23 Feb 2009)

I wound up deploying as a Tp sig with the Combat Engineers overseas. Which turned out to be a very rare opportunity indeed. Cool "hardcore" jobs do pop up once in a while for Sig Ops. From my observations each unit that deploys overseas has a bit of play as to how they use the pers they have allotted to them, what I did on 1-08 didn't happen on 3-07 or 3-08. Mind you as a reservist I got my position kind of like a "Plinko" disk dropped into the orbat once the really important slots in the higher HQs got filled.

The big thing to take away from this is that you shouldn't get so wrapped up in what you _want_ to do that you forget what you _are_ doing. 

What truly needs to be done usually trumps what we as individuals really want to do, but that doesn't mean your job isn't vital.


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Feb 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Uh.. theres more
> An bitchwork? Yea sure.. but thats not the only thing a Pte/Cpl Sig does.




That's true Skeletor but not for guys like you, I mean genearly they want competent people to do the other jobs  ;D



			
				Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> JM, did you feel dirty typing that?




Of course he didn't, he got a cream for that long ago  8)


But hey on the Sig's front what do I know. In my world I yell into box sky rain fire  :evil:


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Feb 2009)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> But hey on the Sig's front what do I know. In my world I yell into box sky rain fire  :evil:



Wierd, that's pretty much what I think of how it works.  8)


----------



## Run away gun (23 Feb 2009)

It is a crap shoot really. I know sigs posted to an infantry battalion right off their 3s. Others never get there. Some people deploy in the BG CP, others are out with the companies, others are platoon signallers, or out with the RCIED teams or the OMLT/POMLT and even still others are working in the JTFA HQ. Not to crush any dreams but most signallers work in the TOC. But if you are switched on and show it, impress the right people and you could fall into just about any position overseas that you could imagine. 

Now in an infantry battalion, you will spend some time training the 031 signallers so that they can do their job effectively at the pointy end. 

But even if you get posted to a HQ and Sigs Sqn, nothing is in stone. A few months later you could be posted to one of the combat arms units. Like everywhere it seems, most units are working with a skeleton staff in garrison, just enough sig ops to run the unit in garrison (IS/crypto, a few out to the companies) but they don't generally keep a full fanout that could run a BN CP. Numbers get bumped up for tour. And those people generally come from the Sig Sqn.


----------



## MikeL (23 Feb 2009)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> That's true Skeletor but not for guys like you, I mean genearly they want competent people to do the other jobs  ;D



Pff.. shows how much you know. 


I got mad skills with the broom an dust pan. The Rad Sgt said it's gonna be noted in my PDR    I'am on my way to the top!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Pff.. shows how much you know.
> 
> I got mad skills with the broom an dust pan. The Rad Sgt said it's gonna be noted in my PDR    I'am on my way to the top!



Sounds more like you have a VOT in for Crewman.    ;D


----------

